# Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??



## Micky (20. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin heute das erste mal hier im Forum und habe gleich eine Frage:

Habe vor ca. 2 Wochen unseren Bachlauf mit 200 l - Auffangbecken nach dem Winter gereinigt und möchte eigentlich wieder 3 Goldfische rein setzen.

ca. 3 Tage nach Befüllen mit Wasser haben wir eine Menge Ganz komischer __ Würmer/Raupen/Larven. Sie treiben in der Strömung. sind ca. 2 - 2,5 cm lang, haben einen schwarzen Kopf und wie zwei Augen mit Fühlern am anderen Ende ¿ (Ironie). Wenn sie sich fortbewegen, siehen sie sich in sich zusammen und stellen sich nicht auf wie eine Raupe.

Kann mir jemand sagen um was es sich handelt und ggf. was sich daraus entwickelt? 

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten


----------



## Hinnerk (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

Tach Micky,

freu dich! 
Hast die unter nem Stein gefunden, oder?
Wenn ich richtig liege, sind das Strudelwürmer. Vielaugen-Strudelwürmer, Polycelis felina, bis 18mm lang.
(gefunden bei Werner H.Baur 1998, Gewässergüte bestimmen und beurteilen)
Wenn es zutrifft, hast du gutes Wasser
Wenn wir sicher gehen wollen, machst mal nen knall-scharfen Makroschuß (an der Luft). Dann schau ich noch einmal nach.

Auf keinen Fall etwas `gegen` die Tiere unternehmen.
Grüßle
Jörg


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

Hallo Micky,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Da muss ich Jörg-Hinnerk widersprechen. Das sind definitiv keine Strudelwürmer. Meiner Meinung nach hast Du das Schnaken-Larven (Tipula sp.).


----------



## chromis (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

Hallo,

der Meinung schließ ich mich an, eindeutig Larven einer Tipula-Art.


> 200 l - Auffangbecken nach dem Winter gereinigt und möchte eigentlich wieder 3 Goldfische rein setzen.


und im Winter?


----------



## Micky (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

Super, vielen Dank für Euren ersten Einsatz!! ;o)

Ich habe nochmals versucht, Detailaufnahmen (wenn auch keine gestochen-scharfe Macros) von den Tieren zu machen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr hier nochmals schauen??

Lieben dank für Eure Hilfe
Micky


----------



## Micky (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

Hey Christine, Jörg & Rainer,
habe nochmals Bilder von meinen Larven geschossen. Vielleicht schaut Ihr nochmals drauf??

Lieben Dank
Micky


----------



## chromis (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

Hi Micky,

ich bleibe bei Tipula


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

Hi Micky,

ich auch - Tipula - Schnaken!


----------



## Hinnerk (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

Hi Micky,

Christine und Rainer haben dir sicher den richtigen Hinweis gegeben.
Zum Vergleich: 
http://www.schule-bw.de/unterricht/faecher/biologie/projekt/aquarium/tipula.html

und hier ein paar strudelige Würmer. http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...lina&hl=de&rlz=1T4GPEA_deDE288DE297&sa=G&um=1

MfG
Jörg


----------



## Micky (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

 Super, Ihr seid klasse.
So detaillierte Bilder habe ich im Internet trotz Eurem Hinweis "Schnake" nicht gefunden.

Aber ich denke, Ihr habt recht. Werde wie mal weiterhin beobachten und sehen, was passiert.

Und danke für die schnellen Antworten/Tips.

Lieben dank
Micky


----------

